# Getting a Horse



## Horsesrock99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

I really want a horse but my dad is going on and on about doing some research so here I am signing up and doing posts!

The things I want to now is:

1. How does a horse cost a year??
2. How much does a horse cost to have it on loan??
3. How do you now what size of a horse to get????


thanks, If anybody has advise please give it to me I will be happy to hear it!! (good or bad) 

bye xxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Have you got any stables near you where they do stable management classes? My friend found this realy helpful before getting her horse.
At our local stables you can loan a pony for £30 a week and you get 4 mornings/evenings where you can do do what you want without having any other costs like farrier, vet bills etc.

I don't own a horse so I can't help you... but you need to have money for farrier (every 6 weeks I believe) insurance (if you plan to ride on the road you will need public liability etc), passport (U cannot move a horse in a trailer without it I am sure), vet bills can be Very costly, food.
Where you are going to keep the horse, will it have shelter from extreme weathers.
And how much time you are going to have to exercise, groom and muck out.

Hopefully someone will be along with a rough idea of costs. But it's expensive, Lol


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

ok then here goes:

You'll pay a livery charge per month depending on which area you live in as it does fluctuate in different parts of the country.
You'll need to take out insurance which depends on what you are insuring for & the value of the horse.
Farrier every 6-8 weeks depending on whether the horse is shod or not, if it is it'll cost in the region of £60 - £70 per set or just a trim if unshod £20 - £30.
You'll need to feed the horse, again depending on what breed of horse you decide on whether your pumping feed in i.e a TB.
A constant supply of hay & bedding if it gets stabled this maybe included in your livery bill ??
You'll need tack a good fitted saddle costing from £250 upwards depending whether its synthetic or leather, a bridle, rugs i.e stable & turnout, boots etc, the list is endless & all these all add up.
There are wormers to buy & vaccinations to pay too.
If you go out competing this costs too.

If you were to loan a horse this is usually FREE but you are responsible of the upkeep of the horse.

Depending on your ability, your size & height all depends on the horse in question.

Buying the horse is the easy bit it's keeping the horse afterwards thats the costly expense.

I am lucky enough that i have my own land & keep 2 horses for myself.

ALL horses being bought MUST have a passport as it's illegal not to have one, it's law now !

Having a horse also means your social life is out of the window & you need a bottomless pit of money !!!!

XxX


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Where do you ride now?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

If I were you I would gets lots of lessons at a riding school riding lots of different horses, gain experience and lots of it! Read every book you can get your hands on, speak to lots of horse owners - here is a good place to start but a better more regularly used one for horses maybe the Horse and Hound forum. 
Learn normal horse behavior so you can pick out when a horse is not behaving normally - can be the difference between life and death in a colic case, for example, that is spotted early to one that is left for too long.

Get someone who knows your abilities - ie your riding instructor is a good idea - to give you a better idea of what your needs are and wether you are ready to own/loan a horse yet. If they think you are ready and you are confident in having a horses welfare and well being in your hands, then they maybe able to point you towards someone who is looking for a loan. 
Most people who loan their horse out are VERY picky who they let handle and ride their precious much loved expensive pet - they will expect someone with lots of experience not just someone who wants a horse on a whim!

As to how much - how long is a piece of string!!, horses are very expensive animals to keep and as well as the everyday costs like food/wormers/shoes/tack/feed/livery/vaccinations/insurance etc there are the disaster moments - most horses have a disaster from time to time requiring veterinary treatment - you can add naughts onto vet bills for horses, and insurance companies are covering less and less and are a nightmare to get money out of - so an emergency fund of a few grand is a must!!!!!


----------



## Horsesrock99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello, WOW i didnt think i would get some many replies!!  

1. I live in Devon and I ride @ Cholwell which is in tavistock.
2. They dont do stable management they just ride on the moors so you cant even have a lesson!
3. Pleas could every body who comment on here please add me as a friend!! 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like you need a good bit more experience before considering loaning/buying a horse. Maybe try at another riding school, to get not just some proper lessons to nip any bad habits in the bud, but to get you riding with the correct aides - trekking type ponies tend to just be kick along horses with very hard mouths who follow the one in front so a good experience but no where near enough to give you a good grounding of the basics - riding position, aides etc which you will only get from lessons with a proper instructor, or riding difficult horses which will be closer to reality when you do get a horse or loan one.
Also another riding place should be able to teach you horse management before you even get on the horse! If not then volunteering for a year or so at a local livery yard/riding school just doing the normal things like mucking out, tacking up, bringing in from fields, worming, standing for the vet/farrier etc in all kinds of weathers will give you an idea of how much time and commitment these animals need - which is an awful lot!!! Will also give you an idea of how much they cost and what your realistic level of experience is so you don't over horse yourself, which can be a disaster for your confidence and not fair on the horse, not to mention dangerous!! 
Will also give your parents an idea, if you are too young to drive, an idea of how much time and money they will have to spend ferrying you all over the place!!!

So if I were you I would not even think about loaning until you have a few years experience under your belt - just enjoy riding and handling as many different horses as you can!


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Most certainly get as much experience as possible before buying or loaning a horse. You don't want to get a horse then find out you can't look after it :/ . I am a fairly new horse owner, I've had my own pony now for just over a month, but it's taken me nearly 20 years to be able to actually afford one. 

My stable bill is nearly £100 for just 2 weeks. That's for DIY livery, haylage and Straw. On top of that there is the farrier every 6 weeks or so (£50 because he's shod) Insurance (£40 ish a month because I'm insured for nearly everything) Then because I am a first time horse owner I have had to kit him out with rugs and other tack. So it is a big financial burden, and yes, your social life will be completely gone (especially if you do go DIY livery) and you will never have enough money. So think long and hard before you commit yourself.


----------



## Horsesrock99 (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW this is helping me alot!!  yes im going to a different stables now and they are teaching me alot more!!  

Thanks so much for all the information xx


----------



## loubym (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi
I have a horse on loan.
A break down of my approx costs is
£29 per week livery
£12 per week haylege
£2.50 per bale of straw
Feed is £11.50 per month (I'm lucky as my TB doesn't need much feed)
Farrier is about £40ish every 6 weeks (he only has his front shoes on)
My insurance is about £25 per month (I have personal insurance through BHS so only need to insure the horse)

I'm sure I worked it out a few weeks ago as about £220 per month with petrol.
It scared me when I worked that out!! :scared:


----------



## Horsesrock99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats given me quite a lot of information about how much it will cost, thank you so much 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you thought about getting a horse on loan share, sharing the costs with another person? Or from riding stables, I think they ask for a set amount each week and you get a set amount of time to do as you please with the horse.

Would be much cheaper and then you don't have the full responsibility of the horse as it is either shared with someone else or at riding stables.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I would def recommend loaning a horse to start with, that way you get the experience of caring for a horse as if it was yours with only a fraction of the cost. I would love to own my own horse but i cant afford it and even if i could i just know i wouldnt have the time. think i will stick to loaning. 
Best of luck though with whatver you decide!


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Right, heres my breakdown, of keeping a horse for a year!!

Its not for the faint hearted and I have never added it up myself before!

Stable and field £1560 (£130 per month at a cheap diy)
Hay (very expensive at the moment! Paying £55 for a large bale of hay!) £900
Insurance £540
Shoes £390 (Full set £60 every 6 weeks)
Worming £60 
Vaccinations&Dentist £100
Bedding £416 (1 bale shavings per week)



saddle £700 /
Bridle £50 /One offs
Rugs £500 /

Thats without broom/fork/wheelbarrow/hat/gloves/boots/shampoos/brushes/treats/whips/brushing boots etc etc etc

Thats well over £5000 before you even buy a horse!! 

This is almost what I spend but I do try to buy and sell stuff on ebay alot and mine have their shoes off over winter.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol there is no way I would want to sit & work out what Romeo costs to keep each year, far too scary! I would agree with what others have suggested though, perhaps take a horse on part loan for a while, you can share the costs, learn about keeping him & if the worst should ever happen & you can't keep him anymore he has an owner he can go back to. I loaned for years before I got my own


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

There is advice about deciding to buy a horse at Buying Horses and this includes a page with a rough guide on the costs of keeping a horse through the year.

If you had a horse on loan the costs would be much the same, although insurance may be covered by the owner and the owner would usually supply you with all tack, rugs, etc.

A cheaper alternative would be to look for a horse on part-loan or share where you pay a fixed monthly fee to share the horse with the owner.


----------

